# Versionkontrolle für Step7 Projekte



## Eddiemaus (2 März 2010)

Guten Morgen @ all,

ich wollte hier mal in der Runde Fragen, ob mir jemand vielleicht eine gute Versionskontrolle im bezug auf Step7 Projekte empfehlen kann, womit 3 versch. Programmierer dann auf ein Projekt zugreifen können (es geht wohl nur hintereinander und nicht gleichzeitig).

Danke schon einmal für eure Empfehlungen

Gruß

Eddiemaus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 März 2010)

Hallo,

ich kenne hier nur die "großen" Lösungen wie http://www.versiondog.de
oder auch http://www.versionworks.de. Wo bei ich hinter Versiondog
das wesentlich kompetentere Team sehe.


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wo bei ich hinter Versiondog
> das wesentlich kompetentere Team sehe.



wenn man sich die geschichtlichen hintergründe des unternehmens anguckt erklärt sich das von selber .. und auch die ähnlichkeit zu versionworks...


----------



## marlob (2 März 2010)

Es gibt auch noch Autosave von MDT-Software


----------



## Eddiemaus (2 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn man sich die geschichtlichen hintergründe des unternehmens anguckt erklärt sich das von selber .. und auch die ähnlichkeit zu versionworks...




Danke erstmal für die intressanten Softwaretipps, ich werde sie mir mal zu gemüte ziehen  

Sind denn eigentlich diese Beiden Softwares , so wie du es schon ironisch gesagt hattest von den Selben Anfangsprogrammierern entwickelt worden ? 

Und habt Ihr auch auch eine Versionkontrolle bei euch im Einsatz (Wist Ihr denn noch ungefähr die Anschaffungskosten der Software?    )

Gruß

Eddiemaus


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

Eddiemaus schrieb:


> Und habt Ihr auch auch eine Versionkontrolle bei euch im Einsatz (Wist Ihr denn noch ungefähr die Anschaffungskosten der Software?    )



ich war mal in einem unternehmen, dass versionworks einsetzte, damals 12 lizenzen ... kam etwa 36k€ (glaub ich), mit s7 und s5 verwaltung und noch bißchen schnick schnack


----------



## Eddiemaus (2 März 2010)

Hmm Versiondog ist wohl aber im Moment noch in der größeren Entwicklungsphase, weil laut Workflow viele S7 Funktionen erst im Q4 2010 erfolgen sollen :-(


----------



## joergel (2 März 2010)

Hallo Eddie,

das kann ich nicht bestätigen, wir haben den Versiondog seit Februar 2010 im Einsatz und Versionieren bzw. Vergleichen Online/Offline S5, S7 und PCS7 Projekte.

Wir sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Tool, die Vergleicherfunktion für S5 und S7 paßt, wo wir im Moment noch Probleme haben ist der Vergleich von PCS7 Projekten. Es wird aber die kommenden Tage die Version 1.20 released welche zahlreiche Verbesserungen haben soll.

Werkslizenz ca. 40K, lohnt sicher aber wenn an allen Projekten in Eigenregie bzw. mit Dienstleistern gearbeitet wird und der Überblick an gemachten Änderungen, die gemacht wurden nicht verloren gehen soll!
Wir haben hier am Standort >50 SPS´s

Für uns ist es schon nach kurzer Zeit zu einer unverzichtbaren Hilfe 
im Tagesgeschäft geworden.

Grüße,


----------



## WernerS (2 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

  Eddiemaus schrieb: "Hmm Versiondog ist wohl aber im Moment noch in der größeren Entwicklungsphase, weil laut Workflow viele S7 Funktionen erst im Q4 2010 erfolgen sollen"

  Wir sind von Anfang an und auch weiterhin "in der grösseren Entwicklungsphase". Die auf unserer Webseite veröffentlichte Roadmap beinhaltet ja nur die Themen bis 2011. Unser ausschliessliches Thema ist Datenmanagement und dafür haben wir noch jede Menge Ideen - und bekommen auch immer wieder Anforderungen von unseren Kunden.

  Speziell zum Thema S7 ist zu erwähnen, dass bereits seit ca. einem Jahr versiondog Versionierung und automatisches Backup für Programm und Daten inklusive der Sollwerte bietet. Die Roadmap listet für 2010 diese S7 Erweiterungen:
  - S7 Sollwert Management: Backup und Vergleich von Sollwerten mit automatischer Unterscheidung zwischen Soll- und Istwerten bis herunter auf die Ebene einzelner Variablen
  - S7 Multi-User Edit: mehrere User können ein S7 Programm parallel bearbeiten
  - S7 Standardbausteinverwaltung: Verwaltung von S7 Bausteinen mit Verwendungsnachweis (bei welchen Kunden/Projekten ist welche Version eines bestimmten Standardbausteins in Verwendung) und Massnahmenliste für den Roll-Out von neuen Bausteinversionen.


  marlob schrieb: "Es gibt auch noch Autosave von MDT-Software"

  Das ist richtig. Zudem besitzt Rockwell Automation neben VersionWorks noch ein neueres Datenmanagementprodukt namens FactoryTalk AssetCentre.
  In Bezug auf Funktionalität, Bedienbarkeit und Administration halte ich Autosave für besser als AssetCentre. Zu versiondog und VersionWorks besteht aber sicherlich ein Klassenunterschied.
  Welches ich für das Beste halte, brauche ich sicher nicht auszuführen.


----------



## bike (2 März 2010)

Also wir verwalten unsere Step7, fanuc und Heidenhain  Programme als Quellen, Hochsprachen, delphi, C und VB sowieso, früher mit MKS und jetzt mit SVN.
Funktioniert immer und SVN ist kostenlos.

Der Umweg über Quellen ist kein echtes Problem oder gar eine Einschränkung. Im Gegenteil, es wird immer wieder das Projekt übersetzt und jeder Entwickler muss sich an die selben Vorgaben halten.
Wann wird denn etwas geändert? Beim Betrieb nur eher selten und dann ist eh selbstverständlich, dass dies zusätzlich und genau dokumentiert wird.
Ich denke solche Werkzeug verleiten eher dazu, mal eben etwas zu ändern, ohne alle zu informieren und ggF die Änderung vorher zu besprechen.

50 Anlagen und 40 t€ sind 800 € pro Anlage, ob sich das rechnet?

Aber ich sehe es wie beim Programmieren: Viele Wege führen nach Rom, doch wer will da hin?

bike


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> 50 Anlagen und 40 t€ sind 800 € pro Anlage, ob sich das rechnet?



das rechnet sich, spätestens wenn du den größten scheißebauer anhand des named-accounts rausfischen konntest, aber auch so, ist die versionsverwaltung eine feine sache deren nutzen sich sehr schnell bemerkbar macht... SVN ist halt für textbasierte sachen, step7 unterstützt das nur in form von quellen und das kann schon lästig werden ist aber ein schöner umweg, wenn man das geld nicht ausgeben kann/will/darf..


----------



## bike (2 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das rechnet sich, spätestens wenn du den größten scheißebauer anhand des named-accounts rausfischen konntest, aber auch so, ist die versionsverwaltung eine feine sache deren nutzen sich sehr schnell bemerkbar macht... SVN ist halt für textbasierte sachen, step7 unterstützt das nur in form von quellen und das kann schon lästig werden ist aber ein schöner umweg, wenn man das geld nicht ausgeben kann/will/darf..


Geld hat unser Fima noch? genug und MKS war/ist ein teures Hobby. 
Also du kannst auch binaeris mit SVN verwalten.
Und was hilft es wenn du weißt wer murks gebaut hat?
Und wie willst du erreichen, dass jeder der mal eben was "repariert" sich auch mit Kommentar verewigt?
Du musst als Vordenker dafür sorgen, dass kein Mist gebaut wird.

Mir geht das Messer in der Hose auf, wenn ich zu Kunden komme und sehe was und wie die etwas geändert haben. Nach dem warum wage ich seit Jahren nicht mehr zu fragen 
Das sind meist nicht einmal kleine Klitschen sondern große Firmen, die einen ganzen Stab von "Programmieren" haben.

bike


----------



## vierlagig (2 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Und was hilft es wenn du weißt wer murks gebaut hat?
> Und wie willst du erreichen, dass jeder der mal eben was "repariert" sich auch mit Kommentar verewigt?



1. er wird nicht mehr ran gelassen
2. du siehst trotz fehlenden kommentar was er geändert hat.

ich weiß nicht, was eine stunde stillstand bei euren anlagen kostet, aber 800€/h kostet glaub ich ein brotbackofen, wenn das man reicht... zur funktionierenden version zurück ist mit einer vesionsverwaltung schneller als mit SVN


----------



## bike (2 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 1. er wird nicht mehr ran gelassen
> 2. du siehst trotz fehlenden kommentar was er geändert hat.
> 
> ich weiß nicht, was eine stunde stillstand bei euren anlagen kostet, aber 800€/h kostet glaub ich ein brotbackofen, wenn das man reicht... zur funktionierenden version zurück ist mit einer vesionsverwaltung schneller als mit SVN



Also bei Porsche und BMW sind es so weit ich weiß 15t€/h, die wir zahlen müssen.
Wir gehen von verschiedenen Voraussetzung aus.
Denn es ist kein Problem, den Freigabestand aus dem Verzeichnis zu nehmen, das jeder auch lokal auf seinem Rechner hat und hat sofort ein lauffähiges Programm. 
Ist bestimmt nicht langsamer als andere Methoden, behaupte ich.

Die Metalität "mal eben etwas ändern müssen" ist in meinen Augen der grundlegende Fehler.
Jeder der weiß wie er Win und den Siemensmanger starten kann ist Programmierer, da liegt das Problem.
Anstelle echte Fehler zu suchen, die meist nicht im Programm begründet sind, wird der Laptop angeschlossen und auf wichtig gemacht. 
Warum Programm ändern, wenn es schon ein oder zwei Jahre funktioniert hat? Und wenn ändern, dann in Rücksprache mit dem Lieferanten, der weiß warum es so programmiert ist.


Mir fällt dazu ein Threat von jabba ein, der sich sehr trefflich zu dem Thema ausgelassen hat, so von wegen automatisieren und so


bike


----------



## bike (2 März 2010)

Jetzt antworte ich selber auf mich mal 

Also ich habe folgendes versucht:

Ich habe ein S7 Projekt von einem "Nachwuchsprogrammierer" *ROFL* verunstalten lassen . 
Dann habe ich aus den Quellen ein neues Projekt generiert und analysiert, wo die Änderungen gemacht wurden und das Original sinnvoll? nachgezogen.
Für das kompilieren der Quellen und neu erstellen des Originalprojekts habe ich 6 Min gebraucht(mit laden der Quellen vom Server und neu kompilieren).
Vergleichen des Programmes und Sinn von Unsinn zu trennen waren noch einmal 10 Min (bin nicht mehr so echt jung und fit damit)
Also es geht gut und schnell und sicher die Anlagen ggF. wieder in einen zuverlässigen und sicheren früheren  Stand zu bringen.

Dauerte bei fanuc aber auch keine Minute länger. Also es muss nicht immer eine Sonderlösung sein, sondern es ist oft besser ein Werkzeug für alle und alles zu haben


bike


----------



## WernerS (4 März 2010)

*Automatisierung innerhalb der Automatisierungstechnik*



bike schrieb:


> Jetzt antworte ich selber auf mich mal
> 
> Also ich habe folgendes versucht:
> 
> ...



Vieles was ein Datenmanagementsystems wie versiondog leistet kann man auch manuell erledigen.

versiondog automatisiert das Datenmanagement - analog zur Automatisierungstechnik, die einen gegenständlichen Produktionsprozess automatisiert. 
Die Argumente für ein solches System sind auch ähnlich: Reproduzierbarkeit, Wiederholgenauigkeit, gleichbleibende Qualität, Zeitersparnis, etc.

Auch die früher erwähnten Versionsverwaltungen wie subversion oder MKS automatisieren für einen Teilbereich Abläufe (jedoch nur für ASCII und Binärdateien), die man auch manuell erledigen kann. 

versiondog ist für den Bereich Automatatisierungstechnik keine Sonderlösung, sondern ein System für "alle und alles", unter anderem: 
- Versionsverwaltung mit detaillierter Unterschiedsanalyse nicht nur für ASCII- und Binärdateien, sondern auch für S5, S7, WinCC, WinCC flexible, InTouch, 840D, Fanuc, ABB, Modsoft, u.v.a.
- automatisches Backup für diese Systeme inklusive der Prüfung, ob der Softwarestand auf dem Server tatsächlich identisch ist zum Programmstand in der Steuerung.

Anforderungen und Lösungsansätze sind eben unterschiedlich, wie bike schon früher schrieb: "...viele Wege führen nach Rom, doch wer will da hin?".


----------



## bike (5 März 2010)

WernerS schrieb:


> versiondog automatisiert das Datenmanagement - analog zur Automatisierungstechnik, die einen gegenständlichen Produktionsprozess automatisiert.
> Die Argumente für ein solches System sind auch ähnlich: Reproduzierbarkeit, Wiederholgenauigkeit, gleichbleibende Qualität, Zeitersparnis, etc.



Jetzt muß ich mich selber zitieren, denn nach unserer Erfahrung ist es  nicht notwendig, dass an einer Steuerung etwas geändert wird, wenn die  Anlage abgenommen und in Betrieb ist. 

Ich habe nichts gegen Versionskontrolle, egal wie diese auch immer  heißt oder zu leisten in der Lage ist. 

Als Leiter einer Instandhaltung(was ich ca 8 Jahre lang war) könnte ich nicht gut schlafen, wenn an den Anlagen geändert wird und um das zu überwachen ein extra System benötigt wird, das auch gewartet werden will/muß.

Als Entwickler, was ich jetzt  mache, ist es keine Selbstverständlichkeit an ausgelieferten Softwaren mal eben eine Änderung zu machen. Da müssen echte Gründe vorliegen.
Daher meine Skepsis gegenüber Änderungen mal eben, egal ob mit oder ohne Versionsmangement.


bike


----------



## IBFS (5 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Als Entwickler, was ich jetzt  mache, ist es keine Selbstverständlichkeit an ausgelieferten Softwaren mal eben eine Änderung zu machen. Da müssen echte Gründe vorliegen.
> Daher meine Skepsis gegenüber Änderungen mal eben, egal ob mit oder ohne Versionsmangement.


Und vor allem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das eine Investition von
z.B. 40.000 € in eine Versionsmanagement sich zeitnah amortisiert.
Zumal das nur dann praktikabel ist, wenn alle Programmierer ständig
Zugriff auf den Versionsverwaltungsserver haben. Wenn ein Teil der
Truppe permanent unterwegs ist, dann wird es schwierig mit einem
CheckIn/CheckOut.

Gruß


----------



## vierlagig (5 März 2010)

8 jahre instandhaltung kann ich zwar nicht vorweisen aber die hälfte. wir waren damals© ein team von 15 elektrikern/elektrotechnikern/elektroingenieuren und haben eben nicht nur die "instandhaltung" gemacht sondern die anlage auf die aktuellen bedürfnisse und anforderungen angepasst und neuanlagen eingebunden. da hat sich nicht nur die versionsverwaltung gelohnt sondern innerhalb weniger monate armotisiert.

es kommt auf die ausrichtung der instandhaltung an, verlässt man sich zu 100% auf den lieferanten macht eine verwaltung über eine sicherung des letzten als funktionierend bekannten standes keinen sinn, arbeitet man dagegen selber und regelmäßig an den projekten, ist eine vernünftige verwaltung sehr sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 März 2010)

Jetzt muß ich aber doch auch mal eine Lanze für WernerS brechen.

Auch ich habe mir das System schon anbieten lassen und habe mich wegen der relativ hohen Anschaffungskosten noch nicht so richtig dazu durchringen können - von 40 k€ war hier aber nie die Rede. Die Jungs differenzieren schon bei der Anzahl der (ich nenne es mal) Importfilter und der Anzahl der Lizenzen. Da kann dann (wenn man ein bißchen vernünftig damit umgeht) auch ein wesentlich geringerer Betrag dabei heraus kommen. Vielleicht sich das einfach mal anbieten lassen. 

Wie auch immer - die Leistung und die Funktionalität der Software hat mich schon beeindruckt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich mich selber zitieren, denn nach unserer Erfahrung ist es nicht notwendig, dass an einer Steuerung etwas geändert wird, wenn die Anlage abgenommen und in Betrieb ist.


 
Hallo bike,
auch ich war viele Jahre in der Instandhaltung tötig und im Grunde ist es auch heute noch ein Teil meines Aufgabenfeldes. 
Aus meinem früheren Leben muß ich sagen, das mir eigentlich kein SPS-Prtogramm in die Finger gekommen ist, das nicht irgendwann massiv überarbeitet werden mußte - und das ganz oft sogar aus qualitativ-funktionellen Gesichtspunkten.
In meinem heutigen Leben ist es so, dass sich die Anlagen ständig ein bißchen ändern / weiterentwickeln.

Es ist also alles ein Frage des Blickwinkels ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## joergel (5 März 2010)

Hallo,

wie schon geschrieben handelt es sich um eine Werkslizenz.
nSPS können versioniert und gesichert werde. Das Tool gibt es sicherlich auch günstiger, wenn diverse Vergleicher nicht benötigt werden und wenn natürlich die Anzahl der zu verwaltenden Steuerungen kleiner ist.

Uns hat die vergangen Tage schier der Schlag getroffen als wir anfingen die ersten Projekte anzulegen. Speziell als S5 Anlagen online/offline verglichen wurden. Jeder Mitarbeiter versucht nach bestem Gewissen eine Ordnung in den Projekten zu erhalten. Aber wie wir nun feststellen mussten, gab da doch recht große unterschiede in der Arbeitsweise. 

In Zukunft wird dies nicht mehr passieren da wir nachts immer einen online/offline Vergleich fahren, morgens haben wir dann eine Mail im Postfach, dass die Steuerungen alle identisch sind! 

Was auch eine große Hilfe in der Zukunft sein wird ist der Änderungskommentar, unserer Meinung nach wird sich so eine art Programmdokumentation entwickeln die sich später wie ein Handbuch lesen lässt. Alles Zukunftsversion haben wir uns diese Ziele gesteckt. 

Natürlich ist es schwer in der kurzen Zeit ein ROI in EUR zu bemessen, ich bin aber sicher, dass wir in Hinblick auf Anlagensicherheit und Verfügbarkeit einen großen Schritt nach vorne getan haben.

Grüße,


----------



## bike (5 März 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo bike,
> auch ich war viele Jahre in der Instandhaltung tötig und im Grunde ist es auch heute noch ein Teil meines Aufgabenfeldes.
> Aus meinem früheren Leben muß ich sagen, das mir eigentlich kein SPS-Prtogramm in die Finger gekommen ist, das nicht irgendwann massiv überarbeitet werden mußte - und das ganz oft sogar aus qualitativ-funktionellen Gesichtspunkten.
> In meinem heutigen Leben ist es so, dass sich die Anlagen ständig ein bißchen ändern / weiterentwickeln.
> ...



Das mag sein, doch ich erlebe es immer wieder, dass Änderungen gemacht werden, die nicht notwendig sind, da die entsprechende Funktion schon vorhanden ist.

Es ist wie schon erwähnt ein echter Sport geworden in Programmen zu ändern. Ich muss mich wieder auf jabba beziehen: das Wissen wie die Steuerung oder gar ein Programm funktioniert, ist nicht vorhanden, aber es wird geändert. 
Wenn nichts verändert wird brauche ich keine Versionskontrolle.

Um es noch einmal klar zustellen: Mir ist völlig egal wer wie seine Versionen verwaltet. 

Es wurde vom TE gefragt wie wir es machen und ich haben eben meine Erfahrungen mitgeteilt.


bike

P.S:Wenn nicht alle Instandhalter die selbe Version haben, läuft es in der   Organisation schief, nicht bei der Versionsverwaltung, das ist meine   Meinung.


----------



## IBFS (5 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> P.S:Wenn nicht alle Instandhalter die selbe Version haben, läuft es in der   Organisation schief, nicht bei der Versionsverwaltung, das ist meine   Meinung.



Am besten es hängt ein USB-Stick im Schaltschrank mit der 
aktuellen Version. Wenn der immer ordentlich bespielt wird
und den nicht mal irgendjemand klaut, hat man immer die
aktuelle Version zur Hand.


----------



## Blockmove (5 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Das mag sein, doch ich erlebe es immer wieder, dass Änderungen gemacht werden, die nicht notwendig sind, da die entsprechende Funktion schon vorhanden ist.


 
Dann würd ich mir mal Gedanken machen bezüglich Bedienbarkeit, Dokumentation, Schulung, Programmierstil.

Wenn die Funktion vorhanden ist, die weder der Anlagenbediener kennt, noch der Instandhalter bzw. der Programmierer beim Ändern findet, dann passt was nicht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (5 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dann würd ich mir mal Gedanken machen bezüglich Bedienbarkeit, Dokumentation, Schulung, Programmierstil.
> 
> Wenn die Funktion vorhanden ist, die weder der Anlagenbediener kennt, noch der Instandhalter bzw. der Programmierer beim Ändern findet, dann passt was nicht.
> 
> ...



Das mag sein. Doch zu mehr als 90% liegt es daran, dass jemand eine Idee hat und die dann programmiert, ohne nachzuschauen oder zu fragen. 
Denn es ist klar, nicht alle Funktionen gibt es free of charge. 

Also dein Einwand passt nicht so ganz 


bike


----------



## joergel (8 März 2010)

Morgen, 

kann ja nicht sein, dass sich ein Programmierer wie Wickie der kleine Winkinger die Nase reibt und sich plötzlich eine neue "Idee" für eine tolle Funktion ausdenkt! So geht’s schon mal gar nicht, zwingend muss das mit dem Verfahrenstechniker bzw. Produktionsleiter abgestimmt werden.
Die können dann abschätzen ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht.

Nur so kann meiner Meinung nach ausgeschlossen werden, dass dabei Blödsinn herauskommt!

Grüße,


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 März 2010)

joergel schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> kann ja nicht sein, dass sich ein Programmierer wie Wickie der kleine Winkinger die Nase reibt und sich plötzlich eine neue "Idee" für eine tolle Funktion ausdenkt! So geht’s schon mal gar nicht, zwingend muss das mit dem Verfahrenstechniker bzw. Produktionsleiter abgestimmt werden.
> Die können dann abschätzen ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht.
> ...


 
Verfahrenstechniker und Produktionsleiter sind auch in jeden Betrieb vorhanden, oder?


----------



## thomass5 (8 März 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Am besten es hängt ein USB-Stick im Schaltschrank mit der
> aktuellen Version. Wenn der immer ordentlich bespielt wird
> und den nicht mal irgendjemand klaut, hat man immer die
> aktuelle Version zur Hand.



nimm lieber ein weniger "begehrtes" Medium wie eine CF-Karte oder CD-RW.
die werden "weniger" ausversehen eingesteckt ;-)
Thomas


----------



## Steve81 (8 März 2010)

Also bei uns liegt alles auf einem Server auf den jeder Instandhalter zugreifen kann.
Dies gilt für S5, S7 Projekte und auch alle anderen Automatisierungssysteme die wir haben (z.B. Roboter).
Alte Versionen werden auch unter einem Datumsordner aufgehoben.
Die ganzen Daten werden in einem regelmäßigen Zyklus auf einen anderen Server kopiert falls der eigentliche Datenserver mal den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## thomass5 (8 März 2010)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Also bei uns liegt alles auf einem Server auf den jeder Instandhalter zugreifen kann.
> Dies gilt für S5, S7 Projekte und auch alle anderen Automatisierungssysteme die wir haben (z.B. Roboter).
> Alte Versionen werden auch unter einem Datumsordner aufgehoben.
> Die ganzen Daten werden in einem regelmäßigen Zyklus auf einen anderen Server kopiert falls der eigentliche Datenserver mal den Geist aufgibt.



Ich finde, der Server ist die Kür, und der Datenträger im Schaltschrank die Pflicht. Nicht an jeder Anlage ist bei uns das Netzwerk verfügbar. Selbst da, wo das Netzwerk verfügbar ist und auch ein zentraler Datenspeicher, auf welchem die Projekte liegen, ist ein Datenträger verfügbar und als erstes zu nutzen. Der zentrale Datenspeicher, welcher natürlich regelm. gesichert wird, dient eigentlich nur zur Datensicherheit bei einem DAU und ist dementsprechend nicht von jedem im Zugriff.
Thomas


----------

